
Ways Jetpack Has Helped Android Leapfrog iOS for Developers - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2019/01/14/android-vs-ios-development/#.XDyNSgMSpJY.hackernews
======
BoorishBears
I vastly prefer Swift to Kotlin, the latter of which feels like a knee jerk
reaction to Java.

Like someone who was upset they had to write Java for years decided to make a
language as overly sweetened as possible and more syntax thank you can shake a
stick at (and bringing back gotos as “return@“)

~~~
zmmmmm
You say "overly sweetened" as a pejorative but I'm curious what is wrong with
a language being "too sweet"? Is it because it becomes too complex, too hard
to learn? This is definitely what I feel with Groovy, which looks simple on
the surface but is actually quite hard to teach to people because there is so
much implicit behavior. But then, we're not in kindergarten here, every tool I
use is a long term investment so I don't mind that too much if there is
payback in the long run.

